
Ask HN: YouTube Unusable on Firefox? - sergiotapia
I&#x27;m on Firefox Developer Edition and youtube is so busted on it that I&#x27;m trying to figure out if it&#x27;s the browsers fault, or the website&#x27;s fault.<p>Here are some problems I see on youtube:<p>1. Switching videos something leaves the old video playing and I have to hard refresh for it to actually load the right video.<p>2. I understand and wish to proceed button is not clickable whatsoever. No matter what I try, I cannot click to watch these videos.<p>3. It freezes and forces me to close the tab.<p>Does anyone else experience these issues with firefox on youtube? Is youtube doing something funky to force people to switch to chrome?<p>If I use hooktube to watch the same video it&#x27;ll work flawlessly. Something up with youtube.com
======
ohiovr
Anecdotally during some linux distro shopping i had a bout of contant firefox
tab crashing in kubuntu. xubuntu doesnt seem to suffer as much. Could have
nothing to do with kubuntu, perhaps the youtube servers had a bad payload that
day.

------
efkiel
1\. This is not restricted to newer build, I am on v65.0.2 and remember the
last version also had this issue

2\. Not too sure where this button is, i don't remember anything about it so i
guess it went flawlessly

3\. Refreshing usually fixes this for me.

------
chaosprophet
Try loading it with Firefox in extensions disabled mode. The last time I had
an issue with Firefox and YouTube, it was due to an extension.

